# Useful bookmarks



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, as we're starting from scratch, some of the sites I use:

for French aires & campsites - www.campingcar-infos.com

for Italian campsites - www.camping.it

for Italian 'aree attrezzate' (same as French 'aires') www.pleinair.it

for Spanish sites - www.vayacamping.net

for general European sites - www.eurocampings.co.uk

Buon viaggio!
eddied


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

There you are, such power !!!! exercised for the first time on the new site, have made it a sticky for a short while so new comers wont have to search
8O 8O


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Aree de sosta ( MH stopping/ servicing etc) in Italy in a series of MS documents by region:

http://www.coattocamper.com/aree_di_sosta/aree_di_sosta.html

G.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Grizzly, very good site. Much easier on the eye than pleinair.it, from where it seems to have got a large part of its info.
saluti., eddied


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Here is another one for general travel in Europe on this link:-

http://www.ideamerge.com/motoeuropa/

It has Custom's, Toll fees, Regulations etc.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

and not forgetting

jolly interesting


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys all duly bookmarked, very thoughtful putting this stuff back on.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Loury777 said:


> Thanks guys all duly bookmarked, very thoughtful putting this stuff back on.


Thanks from me also

Motorhomer


----------

